# Careful Boy.  There is a good reason I am old...



## lklawson (Jul 24, 2019)

I've seen this "T-Shirt meme" several times, usually with a "tactical" or "viking" theme, but I couldn't find one with a Judo theme.  So I made them myself.

The custom Dark T-Shirt I designed on CafePress.com
The custom Men's Classic T-Shirts I designed on CafePress.com
The custom Sweatshirt (dark) I designed on CafePress.com
The custom Sweatshirt I designed on CafePress.com




 

Using this site, you could make your own.  If you don't want to go to the trouble, here they are.

The site is great for making your own, one-off, type stuff.  I needed a Tomiki Aikido patch but couldn't find any, so I made one:
tomiki logo small wide curved text

I needed some Bartitsu patches & swag but, obviously, there are none, so I made some:
Bartitsu - The New Art of Self Defense

Of course, one-offs, plus shipping tends to be a bit more pricey.  You're better off to buy a bunch and save on shipping.  It's a good way to get a stock of "club patches," "club T-Shirts," or that kinda stuff.  Need a "Mos Eisley Judo Clob" patch?  This is the place to make one.  I'd be happy to answer any questions about user & creator experience.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 24, 2019)

Cool, now if they just had one for Xingyiquan


----------



## lklawson (Jul 24, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> Cool, now if they just had one for Xingyiquan


I can help you make one.  First you'll need an account on CafePress.  It's pretty straight forward but let me know when you get to the image.  There's one or two little tricks that will help.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Buka (Jul 24, 2019)

Lol. Classic shirt.


----------



## Gweilo (Aug 13, 2019)

lklawson said:


> I needed some Bartitsu patches



Bartitsu, how did this little known art end up in the USA?
Do you still use a cane?


----------



## lklawson (Aug 13, 2019)

Gweilo said:


> Bartitsu, how did this little known art end up in the USA?


Mostly due to an early 21st Century revival effort carried out with the assistance of early social media such as list-servers and growing from there.  The Bartitsu entry at wikipedia has a pretty good time line.



> Do you still use a cane?


Yeah.  I don't walk with is as often any longer, just occasionally.  I still have one that rides by my seat in the car.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Gweilo (Aug 13, 2019)

lklawson said:


> Yeah. I don't walk with is as often any longer, just occasionally. I still have one that rides by my seat in the car.



Pmsl, I meant in Bartitsu


----------



## lklawson (Aug 13, 2019)

Gweilo said:


> Pmsl, I meant in Bartitsu


Yes.  Cane work is fundamental to Bartitsu, both classic/historic and neo-Bartitsu.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

